# Oscar Help



## Jaco (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day all,

Having a problem with my Oscars. Don't know how much I should worry.
They where always very happy. Now they only lay on the ground. It's 2 Oscars, they had a few fights lately where they were liplocking. Now they just lay on the ground, tailfin vibrating the whole time. At night they move rocks around in my tank.

Does anyone have any idea what is going on. Oh, one of my Oscars also decided that he is not eating anymore. What can be done?

Thank you for taking the time to read my thread.
Jaco


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It sounds worrying. I'm sure we can help work out the problem. How big is tank? Have you done any water tests?


----------



## Jaco (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a 250L tank, water is 100%. They have always been happy, I saw somewhere it can be that they could be mating. But I highly doubt it, but I see now that there is a big crater type nest they dug, that is where they are laying.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

250L is about 66 US gallons. It sounds to me like your tank is small for 2 Oscars. If they are not mating they are probably stressed from fighting. Have you tested ammonia, nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds alot like how my macros mate.I would look up spawning behavior of them.They lay eggs on slate or anything else flat.Look on youtube for some videos and see if this is what they are doing.

As snail said,test the water.The tank is rather small.What type of filtration do you have,and if possible get a few pics of them so we can see.


----------



## Jaco (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, I should of added that they only liplocked and didn't fight, went on for only 2 days. My water levéls are 100, I have a overflow into a sump. With a extra 500L spunge filter in the sump. I read somewhere that some of their behavior looks like mating, but for some reason I don't believe it. You can have a look at my galley, I have uploaded a photo there. Hope it helps.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I definatly think you should look into a much larger tank, at the very least 75g. Also most oscars dont sexually mature until around 10 inches, not sure how big yours are though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You are definately having some territorial issues there. 2 oscars need at least 473 L. What you have now is basically a 66 gal tank, and other fish in there. Not a good combo. 

Lip locking is the start of battling for territory and you don't have enough room for both to claim their own. I would suggest either a big tank or consider rehoming one, before one ends up killing the other. Oscars fully grown can and will reach 12 to 13 inches.

When we ask for parameters we want to know the exact numbers of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Fine or good does not help us.


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tank is definately too small for 2 oscars, especially with other fish in there with them. 
Was kinda hard to tell from the photo, but how big are they?
If they are both males they are fighting. if they are a male and a female they could be starting to mate. (I doubt it in such a small tank) The female will test the males strength to find out if they are strong enough to be a suitable mate. I've heard of the female actually killing the male during this test. Its not common but it has happened.


----------



## Cheezeggzbro (Feb 1, 2013)

The tail shaking is a way of communication...laying on their sides is somthing thats pretty common also..check ur water temp if its above 82 F this could induce a mating behavior since oscars use water temp as a sign of seasons..also warmer the water the faster the metabolism usually..but u say the one us not eating...make sure ur water is warm enough and what are u feeding?..if ur feeding pellets try frozen bloodworms for a time just to see if they like the variety


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Those are nice looking Oscars , im very sure there behavior is worrisome to you just as it would me. By looking at the photo you posted its very difficult to determine there size and it says strange behavior but just appears to be 2 oscars beside each other. i think you need a video or more pics of this strange behavior your seeing. also are they lieing down on there sides or just like in the picture. 
Also i noticed a few times you were asked how the water perimeters look in the aquarium and each time you only say they are 100% ... for all we know that means the tank is 100% full of water ??? they want you to do a temp check then check the ph ,ammonia, nitrites and nitrates . 
i think you are getting good advice and this should give you a great place to start with identifying your problem. IMO if the oscars are as large as they look they are beginning to establish territory in the tank. i guesstimate they are between 6 1/2 and 8 " ..:truckin:
what ever comes out of it i wish you the best of luck with your fish


----------

